# Dogs eyes



## knocker (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi.
My German Shepard always has some 'gunk' in the corners of his eyes. But it got a bit more and more yellow. On bathing his eyes with saline solution i saw something moving in his eye. YUK! Tiny little worms that hid behind his eye lid when spotted. The vet identified it as Telazia infection and said it was the first case they had seen in Portugal, but they had seen it a lot in Italy. Just a heads up to anyone with a dog whose eyes are a bit more 'gunked up' than usual.
Regards


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the warning...... does it also affect cats and/or other animals & what consequences can it have?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Google Thelazia


----------



## knocker (Feb 19, 2012)

*dogs eyes*



canoeman said:


> Google Thelazia


Yeh use Google. I don't want to give out any info that may mislead or be inaccurate. Be careful with You Tube vids, it is disgusting to see. Oh yeh, it can be passed to humans!!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for that we may be going up to Northern Portugal on holiday next year. Will check with our vet about precautions.


----------



## knocker (Feb 19, 2012)

*dogs eyes*



baldilocks said:


> Thanks for that we may be going up to Northern Portugal on holiday next year. Will check with our vet about precautions.


My dog has been treated to remove the worms. Importantly they have changed his wormer to one that also includes this pest, so any further attacks should pass through him without problems. So if worried a different wormer may just be enough. As I said it is the first my vet has seen in Portugal.
regards


----------

